# ~ Blackout Parts Heads Up! ~



## Krakatoa (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello hello,

I just dropped this ad in the classifieds that I am sure some of you will want to peruse....

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/w...sure-to-be-a-blackout-bust-up-bonanza.127429/

Enjoy!

N


----------

